# Christmas Eve Seafood Gumbo...



## webowabo (Dec 29, 2012)

My second attempt with some seafood Gumbo.... I think it turned out great!

Fresh shrimp from Corpus, thanks to my boss for picking up his family and shrimp for me while there!













IMAG1115.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Dec 29, 2012






PIc of all the goodies!













IMAG1116.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Dec 29, 2012






Close up of the shrimp and crab













IMAG1117.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Dec 29, 2012






My roux













IMAG1118.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Dec 29, 2012






Plated (or Bowled) dont mind the Fine China :)













IMAG1130.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Dec 29, 2012






Thanks to others threads for this outcome..


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice.

~Martin


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 29, 2012)

Great lookin gumbo!!


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 29, 2012)

:drool now this makes me miss my Grand Mothers gumbo! Delicious!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks great...I spent a Summer in Arlington 21 years ago in school. Ate some great Q that year!...JJ


----------



## webowabo (Dec 31, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great...I spent a Summer in Arlington 21 years ago in school. Ate some great Q that year!...JJ


College or High school JJ?


----------

